# Petite Sirah juice buckets?



## blueflint (Mar 4, 2014)

I am looking for a supplier for either fresh (frozen) juice or must buckets for Petite Sirah (Durif) from someone that ships. Any ideas? I didn't see any Petite Sirah listed on M & M wine grape web site.

Or...anyone in the Cincinnati or Columbus Ohio area or Lexington Kentucky area with juice or must buckets (upcoming South American season)?

Any ideas?

Thanks, Tony


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 4, 2014)

Travel to Luva Bella in Youngstown

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## blueflint (Mar 4, 2014)

I have thought about them but they are 275 miles from me...pretty long day up and back. They do have Petite Sirah on their spring Chilean list.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## blueflint (Mar 4, 2014)

Gentile Juice is closer at 216 miles...still a very long day...


----------



## cintipam (Mar 4, 2014)

blueflint, where is gentle juice? I googled, and all I got was a bunch of hits about gentle cleanse and health. Different sources, not even one manufacturer.

Pam in cinti


----------



## blueflint (Mar 4, 2014)

www.gentilejuice.com

12613 State Road (SR94), North Royalton, Ohio 44133

South of Cleveland

I don't know anything about them but it seems the closest Chilean bucket seller to us (I'm about an hour east of Cincinnati).

Anyone know anything about Gentile Juice?

Tony


----------



## cintipam (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Spelling was a lot different, so it didn't turn up on a google.

Looks good, but like you I'd like to know if anyone has experience w them.

Pam in cinti


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 5, 2014)

I would call Luva Bella and ask if they have any distributors of their juice in your area. From what I understand they distribute to other resellers. If not they may know of someone in your area.


----------



## blueflint (Mar 6, 2014)

I got a note from another WMT member that Joseph Mercurio Produce in Columbus sells juice buckets. After contacting them, they sell 6 gallon juice buckets, 18 pound 1/2 lugs of fresh wine grapes and 57 gallon barrels of juice along with other wine making supplies. They also sell California grapes and juice in the fall.

http://www.mercurioproduce.com/wine.html

I also contacted Luva Bella and they told me Listermann's in Cincinnati will be getting some of their 6 gallon buckets. I shot them an e-mail this evening and hope to hear back in the morning more about this.

I can see it...I will be juice poor pretty soon 

-Tony


----------



## blueflint (Mar 6, 2014)

Juice buckets thru Listermann's is $59 for whites and $60 for reds. Contact Chris if interested 

[email protected]

-Tony


----------



## Cooper's Must (Mar 6, 2014)

Try Brehm Fruit. They have a warehouse in pa

Sent from my HTC One using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## tmmii (Apr 6, 2014)

blueflint said:


> www.gentilejuice.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was there yesterday, Vince has a ton of knowledge. I will be buying my fall juice there as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

